# Anyone else on Finasteride?



## Vanillestorms (Apr 18, 2019)

Quick summary on how you feel about the decision to jump on Finasteride, whether you stopped it or continued?


----------



## xom (Apr 18, 2019)

no bro


----------



## Einon (Apr 18, 2019)

Basically tranny pills.


----------



## Eskimo (Apr 18, 2019)

are you on fin?


----------



## Zeta ascended (Apr 18, 2019)

I'm on ru58841 I don't want to suppress my dht because I'm stubblemaxxing and I want my frame to grow


----------



## Vanillestorms (Apr 18, 2019)

Eskimo said:


> are you on fin?


Yea


----------



## Vanillestorms (Apr 24, 2019)

Fincels get in


----------



## fobos (Apr 24, 2019)

I was on it for 2 weeks, and I will go back if absolutely necessary


----------



## Vanillestorms (Apr 24, 2019)

fobos said:


> I was on it for 2 weeks, and I will go back if absolutely necessary


2 weeks don’t mean shit lol


----------



## fobos (Apr 24, 2019)

Vanillestorms said:


> 2 weeks don’t mean shit lol


Ok bro I was just answering your question ''whether you stopped it or continued?''


----------



## Vanillestorms (Apr 24, 2019)

fobos said:


> Ok bro I was just answering your question ''whether you stopped it or continued?''


Oh sure I didn’t mean to hurt your feelingz


----------



## fobos (Apr 24, 2019)

Vanillestorms said:


> Oh sure I didn’t mean to hurt your feelingz


Too late bro I'm crying rn


----------



## Vanillestorms (Apr 24, 2019)

fobos said:


> Too late bro I'm crying rn


High T


----------



## Deleted member 1464 (Apr 24, 2019)

Been on fin for 6 weeks, still feels ogre, aggressive hairloss since 18, 19 now, already norwood 2.5. If it doesn't stop the hair loss I'll rope


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Apr 24, 2019)

Vanillestorms said:


> Quick summary on how you feel about the decision to jump on Finasteride, whether you stopped it or continued?


Trannymaxxing is a thing now?


----------



## Vanillestorms (Apr 24, 2019)

Gudru said:


> Trannymaxxing is a thing now?


Says the low T high inhibcel


----------



## kobecel (Apr 24, 2019)

No


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Apr 24, 2019)

Vanillestorms said:


> Says the low T high inhibcel


Didn't read


----------



## Stare (Apr 24, 2019)

I have been on it for almost one month, hairloss and acne decreased almost completely. 21 and NW 0, hairloss started in january.

Worth getting tbh


----------



## Lorsss (Apr 24, 2019)

Goblin said:


> Been on fin for 6 weeks, still feels ogre, aggressive hairloss since 18, 19 now, already norwood 2.5. If it doesn't stop the hair loss I'll rope


minoxidil + finasteride works with 95% men.
if this treatment is not eniugh you may try ru58841 or Dutasteride


----------



## AyWiz (Apr 24, 2019)

Goblin said:


> Been on fin for 6 weeks, still feels ogre, aggressive hairloss since 18, 19 now, already norwood 2.5. If it doesn't stop the hair loss I'll rope


ru5846446 asap


----------



## Mr_Norwood (Apr 24, 2019)

only on minoxidil at the moment..


----------



## Vanillestorms (Apr 25, 2019)

Mr_Norwood said:


> only on minoxidil at the moment..


----------



## Notorious (Apr 28, 2019)

Was on fina for a year, moved to Avodart/duta... no sides from either. Slows down hair loss a lot, but no regrowth. nw2 with some early diffusing.


----------



## AspiringChad (Apr 28, 2019)

I am currently on fin.

I have yet to notice any side effects or the results of fin.


----------



## Darth Cialis (Apr 28, 2019)

I am strongly considering it and dermarolling, even though I was born with a receded hairline and so I don't know how much it can be lowered.


----------



## itsoverbuddyboyo (Apr 28, 2019)

Darth Cialis said:


> I am strongly considering it and dermarolling, even though I was born with a receded hairline and so I don't know how much it can be lowered.


you'll only grow where you once had hair


----------



## Darth Cialis (Apr 28, 2019)

itsoverbuddyboyo said:


> you'll only grow where you once had hair


What if I do hair transplant, do you know if it'd work?


----------



## itsoverbuddyboyo (Apr 28, 2019)

Darth Cialis said:


> What if I do hair transplant, do you know if it'd work?


id only do hairline lowering if your hairloss is not agressive and fin no doubt works for you.


----------



## belnar93 (Apr 28, 2019)

yes


----------



## Vanillestorms (Apr 28, 2019)

AspiringChad said:


> I am currently on fin.
> 
> I have yet to notice any side effects or the results of fin.


How long have you been on it?


----------



## x30001 (Apr 28, 2019)

belnar93 said:


> yes


Did you get your complexion without melanotan 2 or tanning? Just with that one product? ;o


----------



## AspiringChad (Apr 28, 2019)

Vanillestorms said:


> How long have you been on it?


2 months


----------



## DoctorPMA (Apr 28, 2019)

I'm not a doctor lol but I would generally stay away from pills that fuck with your hormones. I heard that meds that influence hormonal changes may have some srs sideeffects in the future. Be careful.


----------



## LexLuthor (Apr 28, 2019)

Never tried fin or minox.

Minox only works for 2 years (There have been studies)

Fin is supposed to be effective longer, but I find it *really* hard to believe that nuking your DHT can go without side effects (anxiety, depression, dick problems, etc.)

My NW level is the same as @Mr_Norwood or a bit worse. Same pattern too.






This is about NW2.5 + diffuse thinning that looks grotesque when your hair is longer.

So I shave daily.






Relevant threads:

https://looksmax.org/threads/hope-for-baldcels-some-people-legit-look-better-completely-bald.16949/
https://looksmax.org/threads/the-sk...x-luthor-vs-clark-kent-from-smallville.17227/
I think my face suits the bald look actually, because all my "thirds" are the same width.


----------



## MadMong (Apr 28, 2019)

Mr_Norwood said:


> only on minoxidil at the moment..



Check this out: https://www.hishairclinic.com/gallery/

Careful where you get it done tho if they don't do it right it'll turn blue with enough sun exposure..

This way you can look like you have full head of hair but you just choose to shave. Looks better.

I been on Fin for 3-4 years plus was on Dut as well for 2 years and had no problems with anxiety, depression, dick issues.. Zero problems. Of course it'll be different for everybody and maybe I'd be super low inhbit chad if I wasn't on it. But wasn't the case before I got on so..


----------



## RedPilledStemcel (Apr 28, 2019)

Zeta ascended said:


> I'm on ru58841 I don't want to suppress my dht because I'm stubblemaxxing and I want my frame to grow


...did you even try to look up the effects of fin on beard growth? Apparently finasteride doesn't inhibit beard growth (and I doubt it has anything to do with your frame, although it may somewhat slow down gym gains).


----------



## justanothergymcell (Apr 28, 2019)

I have been on it 7 months so far with no issues at all.


----------



## Vanillestorms (Apr 29, 2019)

AspiringChad said:


> 2 months


Need to wait at least 6 months before deciding if it’s worked or not. Ofc the thing is if your hair stays the same I’d say it has worked since the main idea is to stop hairloss. Regrowth doesn’t happen in everyone unfortunately. You can additionally try to dermaroll once per week, there are some studies that show it helps regrowth.


----------



## Vanillestorms (May 16, 2019)

Bump

2 months in


----------



## mojopin (May 16, 2019)

Vanillestorms said:


> Bump
> 
> 2 months in


We thought you died bro


----------



## Vanillestorms (May 16, 2019)

mojopin said:


> We thought you died bro


We?


----------



## Bengt (May 16, 2019)

Vanillestorms said:


> Bump
> 
> 2 months in


necroposter necrobumping


----------



## Deleted member 1464 (Jun 2, 2019)

Actually started to see regrowth at the hairline with fin. 3 months in now


----------



## Vanillestorms (Jun 2, 2019)

Goblin said:


> Actually started to see regrowth at the hairline with fin. 3 months in now


Yeah I think me too


----------



## x30001 (Jun 2, 2019)

Handstands after big meals is legit. Shuttle IGF-1, other growth factors and blood flow to your head.


----------



## Sasaz2 (Jun 2, 2019)

Anyone experienced a shed at the beginning,gyno or a facial bloat on fin?
Do you think fin would impact facial growth after 18 or fat distribution pattern?


----------



## TakaRyo (Jun 2, 2019)

Yes and I still masculinity mog 90% of this forum. My body hair is still plentiful, my voice deep, and my mastia is no more gyneco than before
I don't even think I'm actually balding and I'm still on finasteride


----------



## Vanillestorms (Jun 3, 2019)

TakaRyo said:


> Yes and I still masculinity mog 90% of this forum. My body hair is still plentiful, my voice deep, and my mastia is no more gyneco than before
> I don't even think I'm actually balding and I'm still on finasteride


What a slayer


----------



## CupOfCoffee (Jun 3, 2019)

Yes


----------



## Mr manlet (Jun 3, 2019)

TakaRyo said:


> Yes and I still masculinity mog 90% of this forum.



Bro...Bro,bro,bro,bro,bro. No..Sorry but no.


----------



## Superking (Jun 5, 2019)

I have been on fin for a year and a few months. I have gotten some results. It drastically slowed down my balding and I am growing a handful of new hairs very very slowly. I think I will switch to dutasteride soon, but my doc was saying the results I'm getting are pretty good. I'm just glad he prescribed it at all, my last doc probably would have given me a hard bluepilled no. I can go to my current doc for stuff and he will be like well okay if that's what you want, got me retin-A too. 

I wish I started taking it when I was 20-22 or so, started at 32.



Sasaz2 said:


> Anyone experienced a shed at the beginning,gyno or a facial bloat on fin?
> Do you think fin would impact facial growth after 18 or fat distribution pattern?



I did not experience any shedding. I was balding so fast before taking fin that it FELT like I was shedding. A few weeks after taking fin, my hairs started to feel more strongly in place, if that makes sense. 

I think it could impact facial growth after 18 however it might actually be in a positive way as it increases your T. However on the off chance your penis might still grow a bit you will likely miss out on that. 

I think it may change your fat distribution very slightly. It's hard to tell, when you're an oldcel everything goes to hell so fast and I do many things to combat it I don't know what's affecting what. I also stopped exercising this past year (dumb but I was depressed and demotivated, gotten back into it now though) so my face also looks worse.


----------



## Deleted member 1464 (Jun 5, 2019)




----------



## Redrighthand (Jun 6, 2019)

taking 1 mg (quarter a pill) a day cause that's what doctor said and seeing no improvements. 3.5 months thru


----------



## Mr manlet (Jun 6, 2019)

Take half a pill and wait 6 months. Also shave your head when you start.


----------



## wristcel (Jun 6, 2019)

stopped taking it about 4 months ago (was on for 1 year). Sides annoyed me too much (painful ejaculation and super watery semen)

Not that I know that the sides 'go away' after stopping the drug for a month or so, i'm tempted to start taking it again, but not sure


----------



## Mr manlet (Jun 6, 2019)

Try topical fin, it has a higher scalp dht reduction while having 1/3 serum dnt reduction. Then use minoxidil and dermarolling. Caffeine and nizoral.


----------



## FaceandHFD (Jun 6, 2019)

was on fin for 5-6 months, saw regrowth and had no sides
stopped taking it for about a month because i was too lazy to go get more
lost some hair in the process
now back on fin no sides and regrowing temples


also noticed way better skin while on it ngl


----------



## Vanillestorms (Jun 6, 2019)

wristcel said:


> stopped taking it about 4 months ago (was on for 1 year). Sides annoyed me too much (painful ejaculation and super watery semen)
> 
> Not that I know that the sides 'go away' after stopping the drug for a month or so, i'm tempted to start taking it again, but not sure


try lower doses idk


----------



## Vanillestorms (Jun 17, 2019)

Bump


----------



## Vanillestorms (Jul 2, 2019)

Mr manlet said:


> Try topical fin, it has a higher scalp dht reduction while having 1/3 serum dnt reduction. Then use minoxidil and dermarolling. Caffeine and nizoral.


Post link for topical Fin pls?


----------



## Mr manlet (Jul 3, 2019)

Vanillestorms said:


> Post link for topical Fin pls?


Sure here bro.









Effects of a novel finasteride 0.25% topical solution on scalp and serum dihydrotestosterone in healthy men with androgenetic alopecia - PubMed


The novel finasteride 0.25% solution applied o.d. at the doses of 100 and 200 μL results in an appropriate inhibition of scalp DHT potentially minimizing the untoward sexual side-effects linked to a systemic DHT reduction.




www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov


----------



## fobos (Jul 3, 2019)

Ye


----------



## Zeta ascended (Jul 3, 2019)

No I'm on ru58841. I can't block dht since I need it for facial hair


----------



## Mr manlet (Jul 3, 2019)

Zeta ascended said:


> No I'm on ru58841. I can't block dht since I need it for facial hair


Minoxidil has made my facial hair uncontrollable. Fucking nose hairs even man.


----------



## Vanillestorms (Jul 3, 2019)

Mr manlet said:


> Sure here bro.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok, where do you buy it? Do you need prescription for it?
I’m looking into new possibilities because I suspect that Fin might have made my semen a bit watery. And I’ve got this ballsack pain for months now, didn’t go away.


----------



## Deleted member 1464 (Aug 24, 2019)

Did u ever start taking fin?


----------



## Vanillestorms (Aug 24, 2019)

Goblin said:


> Did u ever start taking fin?


Yes


----------



## Deleted member 1464 (Aug 24, 2019)

Vanillestorms said:


> Yes


What norwood?


----------



## Vanillestorms (Aug 24, 2019)

Goblin said:


> What norwood?


NW3


----------



## Okiwaga (Aug 24, 2019)

If you have an average dick and it dont get up anymore becouse of fin its truly over it will be allways small when soft being ebautiful will be nothing with the shame of not getting it up during sex


----------



## Dogs (Aug 24, 2019)

Been on it for 3 days and so far no noticible side effects. My erections have been just as strong ngl and no brain fog. I'm really extremely hoping I don't get gyno or facial bloat from it. Also I hope I get some regrowth.


----------



## Vanillestorms (Aug 24, 2019)

Okiwaga said:


> If you have an average dick and it dont get up anymore becouse of fin its truly over it will be allways small when soft being ebautiful will be nothing with the shame of not getting it up during sex


I had no side effects except a mild testicle pain that’s still persisting only if I smack my ballsack. That’s all
My hairline regrew and I’m hopeful it will get back to NW2 which is acceptable at this point for me.


----------



## rawdogprince (Aug 24, 2019)

I've been NW2 since my teens. 25 now.Still NW2 but I lose around 30 hairs in the shower every day. No idea if I'm actually balding. I started taking fin 32 days ago and notice nothing. I still shed just as much. I don't get any sides either. 

I have also used minox on my temples for about a year and notice baby hairs on my left temple but that's it. Actually I'm not sure if the min created baby hairs or my hairline just receded further. Been on Nizoral twice a week for 6 months.


----------



## National Rodgerism (Aug 24, 2019)

rawdogprince said:


> I lose around 30 hairs in the shower every day. No idea if I'm actually balding.


I've got some bad news for you boyo


----------



## I'mme (Aug 25, 2019)

Goblin said:


> Been on fin for 6 weeks, still feels ogre, aggressive hairloss since 18, 19 now, already norwood 2.5. If it doesn't stop the hair loss I'll rope


Consider Spironolactone before roping


----------



## Deleted member 1464 (Aug 25, 2019)

I'mme said:


> Consider Spironolactone before roping


The hairloss has stopped. regrowing a lot on my hairline


----------



## I'mme (Aug 25, 2019)

Goblin said:


> The hairloss has stopped. regrowing a lot on my hairline


From finasteride? You're a lucky fella


----------



## Batterymodel (Aug 25, 2019)

yh, im on avodart

had a very small shed a month ago but have since thickened up alot. gonna be below a nw1 soon

no sides but i didnt get any on fin either.

would recommend dut to anyone with hairloss regardless of norwood. with the right knowledge baldness is entirely preventable as there are many medications that are relatively side effect free even stronger than dut. so if you're a non responder there's still hope.


----------



## randomasf (Aug 25, 2019)

been on fin for over a year, started at 18


----------



## AbandonShip (Feb 22, 2020)

Goblin said:


> View attachment 63431


Nice dandruff faggot


----------



## Michael (Feb 22, 2020)

me for 4 months
with nizoral + dermapen + essential oils


----------



## Deleted member 1464 (Feb 22, 2020)

AbandonShip said:


> Nice dandruff faggot


Never had dandetuff in my life retard


----------



## EktoPlasma (Apr 11, 2020)

Goblin said:


> Been on fin for 6 weeks, still feels ogre, aggressive hairloss since 18, 19 now, already norwood 2.5. If it doesn't stop the hair loss I'll rope


where do you get it from? are there cheap online sellers?


----------



## Deleted member 1464 (Apr 11, 2020)

EktoPlasma said:


> where do you get it from? are there cheap online sellers?








Buy Finpecia 1mg Tablets | Cheap Generic Propecia Online|Alldaychemist


Buy Finpecia 1mg tablets online from Alldaychemist. Finpecia is also known as Generic Propecia which is used to treat baldness problems in male. Finpecia 1mg is also used for benign prostate hyperplasia.




www.alldaychemist.com


----------



## EktoPlasma (Apr 11, 2020)

Goblin said:


> Buy Finpecia 1mg Tablets | Cheap Generic Propecia Online|Alldaychemist
> 
> 
> Buy Finpecia 1mg tablets online from Alldaychemist. Finpecia is also known as Generic Propecia which is used to treat baldness problems in male. Finpecia 1mg is also used for benign prostate hyperplasia.
> ...



no shipping to Germany fuark


----------



## Deleted member 1464 (Apr 11, 2020)

EktoPlasma said:


> no shipping to Germany fuark


----------



## EktoPlasma (Apr 11, 2020)

Goblin said:


> View attachment 350338


It costs a lot here


----------

